# New Oracle Touch owner milk volume question



## Darren-Oracle (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi all,

Received our new Oracle Touch last Friday. Somewhat cheating I know but need to be able to pop out of the home office and make a drink quickly during the weekdays.

We mainly drink milky coffees latte, flat white, cappuccino which playing around yesterday using some Lavazza supper cream beans (we have better independent beans on order after exploring this site) was impressive (we upgraded from a magimix m190 nespresso).

so my question, instructions say you must have the milk above the rubber seal on the wand, with the milk jug provided that is too much for one latte creating waste and not enough for two. Wondering how people work around this, perhaps a larger jug and making more milk for two lattes (which would work as generally the wife has one when I do)?

Thanks in advance

D.


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

I have a touch, i suppose it depends on how big you make your coffee, coffee shot size and milk volume.

I make a flat white at 240g which equates to 40g shot of espresso and 200g milk, i find i have to fill the milk jug between the min and max line which only leaves the last 20g of milk left, but thats on purpose, i find its always watery at the bottom anyway.

But being honest i also do my milk on manual so i can adjust the jug to suit.


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

You can get smaller (and larger) jugs with markings on the side so if you want milk for one (which I sometimes do) I just use my smaller jug... no waste!


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

Oh and just another tip - cold jug and cold milk! Rinse the jug out in cold tap water before you auto steam...


----------



## Darren-Oracle (Apr 18, 2020)

Thanks all, useful tips 🙂


----------

